
Uber clarifies their user tracking after app exit or deletion - mzarate06
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/23/uber-responds-to-report-that-it-tracked-users-who-deleted-its-app/
======
bostand
Why are these report not affecting ubers bottom line?

It seems people are complaining a lot but at the end of the day still using
über because what? Cheap rides forgives everything? Social anxiety??

~~~
bootloop
I can't speak for others but I stopped using it and will never go back. (I
also know from others who don't use it anymore and try to convince people to
do the same.)

~~~
nojvek
I don't use Uber anymore. However I don't think Lyft is that innocent. They
probably don't get as much news coverage but I wouldn't be surprised if they
buy unroll.me emails and scan for Uber receipts.

Tracking and analytics is a giant orgy. Everyone shares with everyone.

------
robtkiller
Another reminder that everything we do on the internet is being tracked as
though it were happening in public.

------
Pica_soO
Ueberfällig

